# como instalar gentoo, sin acceso a internet

## Josh_gomez

buenas tardes, soy nuevo en estas instalaciones, mi problemas es que quiero instalar gentoo en modo consola, pero lo estoy instalando con liveCD, pero este no tiene stage3, ademas ya descargue stage3, pero no se como seguir con la instalacion

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todo lo que necesitas saber está en el handbook:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/

Salud!

----------

## ekz

Cuando el LiveCD ya haya cargado y te muestre el escritorio, sólo tienes que abrir una terminal, y seguir los pasos del handbook que comenta Inodoro.

Saludos, y bienvenidx al foro!

----------

## Eternal_Sin

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Cuando el LiveCD ya haya cargado y te muestre el escritorio, sólo tienes que abrir una terminal, y seguir los pasos del handbook que comenta Inodoro.
> 
> Saludos, y bienvenidx al foro!

 

Eso será para el que se lo muestre porque yo estoy con el cd minimal xDD

Lo estoy instalando en una máquina virtual y como utilizo el ReiserFS tengo que compilar el kernel por encima de la versión 2.6.18... gracias a dios que los kernels actuales lo soportan xD

P.D: Tambien nuevo en el foro, ya he hecho mi presentación en inglés del weno y todo ^^ xDDD

Un saludo

----------

## ensarman

gentoo en VM ??? me parece un desperdicio  :Razz:  y creo que con toda esta compilacion es mejor que esté en una particoin real de tu PC a una VM, luego, no aconsejo reiserFS ya tuve muchos problemas con Reiser y los apagones  :Razz:  mejor usa ext3. reiser usala para el arbol Portage o para las cosas que necesites velocidad.

----------

## Josh_gomez

Mod edit: Unidos los dos temas similares que tenía abiertos Josh_gomez  -- Stolz

buenas tardes, gracias por las sugerencias, creo que anteriormente hice mal mi pregunta, mi problema es que en la maquina que quiero instalar gentoo no tengo acceso a internet, y en el hankbook hace referencia de un acceso a internet, ya descargue stage3, entonces mi pregunta es como puedo instalar gentoo sin acceso a internet y como puedo seguir con la instalacion de gentoo si ya descargue stage3, es que soy nuevo en esto mil disculpas.

de antemano gracias por su ayuda

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Josh_gomez wrote:*   

> en el hankbook hace referencia de un acceso a internet

 

El HandBook es mucho más

Manual Gentoo 2008.0 de instalación sin red

Saludos

----------

## Eternal_Sin

Pues la VM me ha fallado (el VirtualBox es un hijo de p***) cuando tenía el kernel compilado va y me falla la snapshot y no me deja cargar la VM y ahora tengo que volver a descargarlo todo y empezar de nuevo... como mi conexión a internet es muy mala no puedo hacer otra cosa y pierdo mucho tiempo por no decir de que mi ordenador es una porquería y que con máquina virtual se luce desde luego... qué ganas tengo de coger el portátil que ese si que se iba a tragar el gentoo sí o sí

----------

## afkael

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

>  *Josh_gomez wrote:*   en el hankbook hace referencia de un acceso a internet 
> 
> El HandBook es mucho más
> 
> Manual Gentoo 2008.0 de instalación sin red
> ...

 

Lamentablemente la instalación sin red trae demasiados problemas... 

Yo creo que debieras intentar una instalación manual y al momento de hacer descargas tener preparado un CD, usb  o cualquier otro medio del que dispongas con esas descargas..

asi de primera me parece que lo que necesitas seria..

1) liveCD, install o distro linux intalada en tu pc para hacer la instalación (debiera tener una herramienta de particionamiento)

2)Stage3

3)Imagen del arbol de portage

4)Sources del kernel / genkernel-sources

5)Sources de vixy-cron o lo que instales antes de reiniciar

6)Sources de Grub

(ten en cuenta que si usas un liveCD no podrás disponer de tu unidad de CDRom/DVD)

(una buena idea seria descargar el minimal y agregar a esa misma iso todo lo necesario)

Si vas a hacer la instalación de instalador, te recomiendo más bien Sabayon, que es otra distro y está basada en gentoo. Ya viene con aplicaciones y puedes usarlo como a gentoo al punto en que no tenga diferencias..

Si optas por la intalación manual y necesitas ayuda o más precisiones plantéalo aqui mismo.. Saludos y Suerte..Last edited by afkael on Wed Oct 15, 2008 1:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AnimAlf

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Lamentablemente la instalación sin red trae demasiados problemas... 

 

 :Smile:  Sí  :Smile:   Si modificas las USE, cualquiera de ellas adios al invento   :Very Happy: 

----------

## afkael

lo ideal es que en algún momento el sistema conozca una conexión a internet.. además no creo que este interesado en arrancar gentoo y mirar el desk de xfce toda la vida.. alguna aplicación tendrá que emerger y la instalación de instalador te da un error cada dos paquetes. Es bastante frustrante, quizá tuve que decir Sabayon de una...

----------

## JotaCE

 *Eternal_Sin wrote:*   

> Pues la VM me ha fallado (el VirtualBox es un hijo de p***)

 

Calma Calma Calma

----------

## Eternal_Sin

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Eternal_Sin wrote:*   Pues la VM me ha fallado (el VirtualBox es un hijo de p***) 
> 
> Calma Calma Calma

 

xDDD no te preocupes que no me pierdo xD

Tengo una duda:

A la hora de manejar el fstab puedo hacer que con "auto" me detecte automáticamente el sistema de ficheros de mi partición boot (lo digo porque no me acuerdo del sistema que le dí, si ext3 o ext2)?

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Eternal_Sin wrote:*   

> A la hora de manejar el fstab puedo hacer que con "auto" me detecte automáticamente el sistema de ficheros de mi partición boot (lo digo porque no me acuerdo del sistema que le dí, si ext3 o ext2)?

 

Puedes reconocerlos tu mismo con el comando blkid

----------

